# infertile from Yasmin?



## praywithkay

Is anyone else infertile who was on yaz or yasmin? I was researching it and it seems to be quite widespread :( Was just wondering bc I was on it for like 5 years


----------



## Sophe

I have unexlained infertilty and was on Yazmin for a long time too....

we ended up resorting to IVF...

what did you read?


----------



## praywithkay

I can't post the link yet because I just joined this forum lol. Boo!


----------



## ces2008

I was on Yaz for like, 6 months or so many years ago. And now I have female unexplained infertility. Hmm. Id like to hear/see/read what u read too.


----------



## praywithkay

google "yasmin hormones" and it should be the 2nd one down "create forum" then search in that for fertility. I'm unable to post the link bc of my new account


----------



## clearbluesky

I never heard that but I know that birth control is evil! I took us a year and half to get pregnant after numerous tests confirming that we should both be fertile. It took me almost 3 months to have a period after coming off those pills and had horrible withdraw/side effects plus irregular periods for the longest time. I heard that they are trying to get that brand off the market so I'm not suprised to hear about this causing infertility.


----------



## tamithomas

There was actually a lawsuit regarding this issue that loads of women of Yaz wound up with infertility issues or worse.

https://yazsideeffects-lawsuit.com/item/7-yaz-lawsuit.html


----------



## Ducktales

yes, i too took Yasmin........ LTTC 3 years so far and waiting for IVF


----------



## jcr1988

i was on yaz for a bit in my teens to try and help with cramping and acne, now ttc 18 months now.


----------



## mizza1987

i was on it for 4 months back in 2006, now been TTC since August 2011 so nearly 18 months :0( x


----------



## Jessie21

I took yasmin yaz beyaz and ocella. And I'm infertile. Been LTTC for 4 years 3 days


----------



## rach.jay

I took birth control since I was 16. I am now 38 and had been using Yasmin for 5 years until we started ttc in June 2012. I finally conceived 6 months later and it only took that long because we were dtd a couple of days too late each month. So Yasmin has not seemed to affect my fertility and I haven't actually heard this before. I might have stopped if i had. It cleared up my bad skin of 20 years though.


----------



## awifey

I was on it a couple separate times. TTC 18 mo ths since quitting it. Also used implanon and Depo in the past.


----------



## Zeri

I was on Yasmin for 2 1/2 years from 2005-2008. It didn't affect my fertility or cycles really. I went back to ovulating normally... my cycles were about 31-34 days after coming off the pill. I don't know if that was average for me at the time or Yasmin made them longer, though, because I didn't track my cycles before then. Anyhow, I got pregnant twice afterwards (on Clomid) so I can't say that it affected my fertility, really.

I do think it affected my sex drive, though! It's been zero since coming off it... :-(


----------



## awifey

Zeri said:


> I was on Yasmin for 2 1/2 years from 2005-2008. It didn't affect my fertility or cycles really. I went back to ovulating normally... my cycles were about 31-34 days after coming off the pill. I don't know if that was average for me at the time or Yasmin made them longer, though, because I didn't track my cycles before then. Anyhow, I got pregnant twice afterwards (on Clomid) so I can't say that it affected my fertility, really.
> 
> I do think it affected my sex drive, though! It's been zero since coming off it... :-(

Congrats on your pregnancies. 

I'd say if you had to use Clomid it may have affected your fertility.


----------



## Torsornin

I was on Yasmin for a while, then bumped down to Yaz since I was having side effects. Kept having side effects - went off the drug...... Didn't get a period for a YEAR (it had to be jump started) 
now my periods are wonky, painful and I get cysts. Also I cant seem to get pregnant. 2 + years trying, one early miscarriage :(


----------



## Amorczek

I was on it for YEARS, over 3.... I now am going to a doctor to get tested to make sure I am fertile, I don't think I am... I plan on googling and seeing, seems it';s a pretty common occurrence...


----------

